# Dry mouth while working out??



## xchewbaccax777 (Nov 24, 2015)

Sometimes when I'm lifting heavy and intense I get a dry mouth and a feeling of anxiety, you think that has to do with my heart rate going through the roof??


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 25, 2015)

Stop taking bong hits in between sets, jk.  You taking any stims or preworkout,  they could definitely have an effect. Also,  if you don't get a bit anxious and your heart rate elevates,  your not lifting hard enough.  With what we do,  our bodys don't see this as fun and goes into fight or flight mode.  Not an uncommon thing.  Now if it bothers you on light sets,  day to day activities, tightness in chest or trouble breathing...... go see a Dr.  If it's only when you hitting it hard,  pat yourself on the back cause your doing it right.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 25, 2015)

More fucking water


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Nov 25, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Stop taking bong hits in between sets, jk.  You taking any stims or preworkout,  they could definitely have an effect. Also,  if you don't get a bit anxious and your heart rate elevates,  your not lifting hard enough.  With what we do,  our bodys don't see this as fun and goes into fight or flight mode.  Not an uncommon thing.  Now if it bothers you on light sets,  day to day activities, tightness in chest or trouble breathing...... go see a Dr.  If it's only when you hitting it hard,  pat yourself on the back cause your doing it right.


Thank you for the advice as always gentleman, I am definitely doing it right now and the more water and fight or flight makes perfect sense.


Phoe2006 said:


> More fucking water


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 25, 2015)

Wasn't chew the one drinking 2 gallons each workout 



Phoe2006 said:


> More fucking water


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Nov 25, 2015)

Before. Lol no maybe half to three fourths gallon.lol


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Nov 25, 2015)

Still need to lose 60lb more, lost 35 already


----------



## thebrick (Nov 25, 2015)

First thing that crossed my mind was pre workout stims. More water is never a bad thing.


----------



## thebrick (Nov 25, 2015)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Still need to lose 60lb more, lost 35 already



That's damn good! Slow and steady. Looking good.


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 12, 2015)

thebrick said:


> First thing that crossed my mind was pre workout stims. More water is never a bad thing.



Take a gallon jug of water in with each workout and sip on it the entire time. You are thirsty bro


----------



## ParanoidFitness (Dec 13, 2015)

Stop sniffing glue.






It really does seem like you may just need more water.


----------



## dozisthebeast (Mar 16, 2016)

Sounds like being dehydrated,  but if you are getting adequate fluids, and the dry mouth is bothersome just chew some gum, it will force your mouth to make more saliva and whala problem fixed. Also I really love what was said about anxiety and it's so true, for me it's the worst on leg day, cause you know what did last time, and how it left you in a heap on the floor, sucking wind, and or puking your guts out! AND you have to go in and do it all over again!!! I swear I have full on panic attacks all the way up to like my third set of squats lol, and it so true, it's such and unatural thing to do, and put yourself through, anxiety is a result, but hey, so worth it


----------



## ASHOP (May 12, 2016)

dozisthebeast said:


> Sounds like being dehydrated,  but if you are getting adequate fluids, and the dry mouth is bothersome just chew some gum, it will force your mouth to make more saliva and whala problem fixed. Also I really love what was said about anxiety and it's so true, for me it's the worst on leg day, cause you know what did last time, and how it left you in a heap on the floor, sucking wind, and or puking your guts out! AND you have to go in and do it all over again!!! I swear I have full on panic attacks all the way up to like my third set of squats lol, and it so true, it's such and unatural thing to do, and put yourself through, anxiety is a result, but hey, so worth it



Sounds like dehydration to me as well. One big sign is dry mouth.


----------



## Rachel (Jun 6, 2016)

For larger intensity exercise, a glass of water  should before training, exercise for 20 to 30 minutes to drink a glass of water,
 300 to 400 ml , the water should be added a pinch of salt to taste a hint of salty appropriate.


----------

